# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Green Lotus Travel

## dulichcungban

Địa chỉ : 36 Lê Duẩn, Đống Đa
Thành phố : Hà Nội
Số điện thoại : 04.37475726
Loại hình Công ty : Du Lịch Nội Địa và Quốc Tế


Green Lotus Travel  được các du khách và bạn hàng trong và ngoài nước biết đến là một công ty tin cậy về chất lượng cũng như dịch vụ hoàn hảo . Chúng tôi chuyên tổ chức các tour du lịch quốc tế , nội địa , cũng như tổ chức cho các cơ quan đoàn thể đi tham quan , học tập , nghiên cứu , khảo sát thị trường , hội nghị , hội thảo trong nước và ngoài nước. Với đội ngủ nhân viên có kinh nghiệm và hiểu biết sâu về Du lịch chúng tôi cung cấp  tới quý khách hàng những chương trình tour mới, hấp dẫn và đặc sắc. Những thị trường khách rất khó tính  như Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Châu Âu đều đã trở thành những đối tác lớn của công ty chúng tôi. Với phương châm chất lượng dịch vụ và an toàn đặt lên hàng đầu ,công ty chúng tôi mong muốn là người bạn đồng hành cùng quý khách trên mọi chặng đường khám phá .

----------

